# Father/daughter breeding?



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

It's looking like I may be "goat sitting" a really nice Nubian buck from a friend up in WA for a year, and I get to breed him to all of my does for free. The hitch though, is that he's the sire of my Guernsey cross doe. I've done father/daughter breedings in rabbits before, and I realize that such a cross will emphasize both good and bad traits on both sides, but does anyone have any other advice to offer on this subject? Just wonderin'...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

sounds like you know what the results may be. 
I don't like to breed that close but if the downfall traits are not too strong maybe it will work out. :shrug:


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

My Toggs are a result of a breeding like this. They are just 7 months old right now so no clue how they will be going into their adulthood, so to speak, but they are some nice little doelings. One thing I checked was to make sure there was not a lot of close breeding in the lines prior to this cross. i felt much better about their parentage once i knew they didn't have a lot of it in their background.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

A lot of boer pedigrees are based on Linebreeding. A very powerful ennobled boer doe was the result of a father/daughter breeding. Anything can happen with inbreeding/linebreeding. It could make a beautiful, amazing animal, or one with a lot of flaws.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

This wether is the result of a father-daughter breeding.









Agree with everyone else. If the line carries any known faults (such as double teats) then I wouldn't do it.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

nice looking wether!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you! I almost wish I had not had him wethered, but then, his dam's udder is not the greatest, so maybe it's better this way.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I personally don't breed that close. It's just a little to tight on the linebreeding for me, but some of those breedings will turn out great...others won't. If you don't have another buck to breed the doe to then I would breed her to the sire just to keep her producing at least vs. leaving her open. :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you can find out the strengths of the line that they carry but I wouldnt do it.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I would do it! If you think that they both have very good mammary genetics and conformation then I think it could result in some really nice kids! Just remember that some breedings work, and some don't, and it is just a risk you have to take


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the opinions! I'll have to try and post some pictures of the buck, his dam, dam's udder, and whatnot... Normally, I would prefer not to do such a close breeding (especially since they're Nubians and the G6S factor that can play in), but I don't really have any other breeding options right now. It's either breed her to her sire, or leave her open (or breed her to a ND if I get one... :wink: ) I have a friend who lives 45 minutes away, who has offered to let me breed my does to her buck, but that adds in the stress of getting the doe over there at the right time, and then picking her back up in three days time. And for someone who can't drive yet, that's a dilema. 

I'll go see about hunting down those pictures now...


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Okay... Here are pictures of the buck, and his dam. The buck is only 1 yo. in this shot; he's 2 1/2 now, and he's filled out a lot. You can see he had a pretty bad milk goiter in the pic, too...


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

One word. BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!OMG so pretty!  I think that that doe is really something to line breed on! :drool:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

They both look nice in the photos no big flaws that I can see. SHe sure is a looker!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I have to agree with the others. I think that this is a beautiful buck and his dam is amazing. One gorgeous doe.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Thanks guys! :greengrin: They're one reason why I jumped so quickly to buy Kiwi. She's got the potential to do really well, what with her lineage. I'm also hoping to get either a buckling or a doeling from Kalakala (the doe pictured) next spring, and she's being bred to a Saada buck!  I feel like my small herd is finally starting to get somewhere!


----------

